# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay tết 2015

## Nhigia

Bạn đang tìm kiếm thông tin về nhà cung cấp vé máy bay giá rẻ cho hành trình của mình? 
Hãy liên hệ ngay với *vé máy bay Nhị Gia Travel* để tìm được giá vé tốt, đường bay đẹp nhất, dịch vụ tốt nhất trên website của NHỊ GIA.
*Vì sao bạn nên chọn Nhị Gia:*
-        *Công ty TNHH TM&DV NHI GIA Travel* được thành lập vào 2006. Với hơn 8 năm thành lập, cho đến nay NHI GIA Travel đã nhanh chóng trở thành một trong những công ty Du lịch & Dịch vụ kinh doanh hiệu quả trên các lĩnh vực: vé máy bay, dịch vụ Visa (xuất/ nhập cảnh), dịch vụ Giấy phép lao động/Thẻ tạm trú, Thẻ Apec dành cho doanh nhân, dịch vụ Tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước, tham quan hội chợ quốc tế đa ngành nghề,… và một số dịch vụ khác.
-        Nhị Gia hân hạnh là đại lý cấp 1 của Vietnam Airlines và là đại lý hơn 40 hãng Hàng Không quốc tế thuộc *IATA* (Hiệp hội vận tải Hàng Không Quốc Tế). IATA code: 37-3 0153 0
-        Đến với Nhị Gia, các bạn sẽ được đội ngũ nhân viên giàu kinh nghiệm tư vấn miễn phí, hết mình, đảm bảo luôn làm hài lòng đối với từng đối tượng khách hàng.
-        Đến với dịch vụ tư vấn vé máy bay trực tuyến Nhị Gia, Quý khách sẽ được tư vấn thêm về các thủ tục VISA, hộ chiếu hoặc các dịch vụ khác.
-        Hệ thống đặt vé máy bay nhanh chóng, chuyên nghiệp, đảm bảo không làm mất thời gian của Quý khách.
-        Nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi vé máy bay hấp dẫn và nhiều chính sách ưu đãi cho cá nhân và doanh nghiệp.
Ngoài ra, nhằm mở rộng hệ thống mạng lưới kinh doanh toàn quốc và tạo điều kiện cho các đại lý, cá nhân có nhu cầu kinh doanh dịch vụ đặt vé máy bay. Chúng tôi sẵn sàng đáp ứng tất cả các hành trình bay với chính sách Ưu đãi dành cho Đại lý/ Cá nhân muốn xuất vé máy bay tại hệ thống của NHỊ GIA. 
*Quyền lợi Đại lý**:*
-        Cung cấp code Sabre, Abacus cho đại lý book trên hệ thống. 
-        Hỗ trợ và đào tạo nghiệp vụ book vé trên hệ thống của các hãng Hàng không.
-        Cung cấp các thông tin cần thiết về các chuyến bay quốc nội, quốc tế cho đại lý qua email/ điện thoại/ fax,… 
-        Cập nhật bảng giá của các Hãng. Đặt và giữ chỗ theo đúng yêu cầu của Đại lý.
-        Các quyền lợi, ưu đãi khác dành cho đại lý.

*PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY – NHI GIA TRAVEL*
*Ms. Như Trang/ Ms Hải Yến* 
DĐ: *0906 743 788/ 0902 524 788*
Email: trang.dau@nhigia.vn/ yen.bui@nhigia.vn
*HOT LINE: 1900 6654*
*Website:* http://vemaybaygiatot.vn
*Facebook:* https://www.facebook.com/ vemaybaynhigia

----------

